# Want to join thin top without using screws



## abehil (Sep 26, 2014)

I am hoping there is a non-screw method of joining these. I would actually like to use some sort of loose tenon but I'm not sure how shallow one side (the mortise) can be and still hold. 
I'd also prefer not using through dowels either for aesthetic reasons.

I'm building some small cedar patio/camping/fishing tables that are fold-able. I made a prototype out of fir using screws but I don't like the look and it's just a matter of time before the screws get loose and then it's trash.

All the boards are 1/2" thick. I could make the top a little thicker but no more than 3/4" or it wouldn't be very fold-able which would defeat it's purpose of being light and stow-able.

Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Why can't you use hidden dowels. I E drill from underneath but not all the way through, and fix the top of the spar to the underside. Then glue all that's needed , squeeze up and when dried it should be perfect. Or use some hidden screws from beneath, using pocket hole technique. Or just by eye as some do. Alistair


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Outdoor screws are the smart bet. Outdoor decking and tables are attached with nails or screws because they give more to expansion and contraction which will be greater for outdoor furniture. You can try tenons or dowels but my guess is that wood movement will break them loose within a year or so.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

Abehil, countersink the screw heads and fill the holes with matching or contracting plugs. Use stainless screws and they should last forever.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I have to agree w/ AandCstyle. Screws and plugs, that is what boat builders use.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Ditto on screws and plugs for sure!


----------



## Daruc (Apr 20, 2015)

2 through dowels at opposite angles and it will last forever. (ok maybe not forever) 
Other than that, I would dado the slats and glue and clamp them. Maybe also toe nail them from the bottom with a pin nailer.


----------

